# What’s the best price for a new Pivot Shuttle?



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It’s the end of the season; I’ve no idea if Pivot has some sort of minimum price thing with dealers, but is it realistic to get one for 25% off msrp (~7500)?

What’s the best price anyone has gotten so far for a new, under warranty, Shuttle?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Not one reply? 

Okay, let me rephrase

Would you jump at the chance to buy one new for $7500 plus tax?


----------



## chuckswk (Jun 29, 2006)

so, how long have you been shopping for bikes? that dealer is giving u one hell of a deal.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

If you like the Shimano drive system, the Pivot at 7500 seems like a good deal. However despite how much I think u dislike the Levo the Pivot seems a little behind the game at this point. The new Levo at 700wh battery, highly 
tunable brose motor, and flip chip suspension seems nice. But they are all fun! Enjoy the ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I didn't post this thread to compare bikes, so enough of that tangent.

The question is not which bike I want to buy, but whether that price is good enough to take the plunge.

I'll sell the Levo to offset the cost.

So is that a yes?



JillRide45 said:


> If you like the Shimano drive system, the Pivot at 7500 seems like a good deal. However despite how much I think u dislike the Levo the Pivot seems a little behind the game at this point. The new Levo at 700wh battery, highly
> tunable brose motor, and flip chip suspension seems nice. But they are all fun! Enjoy the ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

That's what I though. $8032 with tax out the door. Still a whole lot of money.



chuckswk said:


> so, how long have you been shopping for bikes? that dealer is giving u one hell of a deal.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just Do It! I really suspect they are not coming down much from that. Have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Not one reply?
> 
> Okay, let me rephrase
> 
> Would you jump at the chance to buy one new for $7500 plus tax?


I would guess the markup on the Shuttle is probably less than on a regular bike from their line-up. I would think 25% off would be a screamer of a deal.


----------



## chuckswk (Jun 29, 2006)

no offense , but if you want that bike , that's the best deal ever , almost cost. the question is do you want that nice of a bike? everybody would like a 10k bike new for for $4000 , but life doesn't work that way.....


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Bought it!

Manuals with the power off, I can bunny hop ~ 8-10” with some effort, not touchy or jumpy with the power on, wheelies naturally in eco mode, feels a tad heavy with power off, turn it to eco and the touch of power makes the extra weight “go away”, exceptional package.

It’s essentially a Mach 5.5 in full carbon, purpose built for epower. Though I’m an endurance athlete and not in need of epower, I could see taking the Shuttle on some crazy steep dirt road circuit just for kicks.

If you can justify the cost, there is nothing comparable.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats! I’d still take my custom Focus over the shuttle.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Gutch, of course you would, no suprise there 

So let's try not to make every thread about you and your bike. Let this thread just be about the Shuttle and my excitement at finding one on sale. Come on, you can do it.

That said, the Shuttle really is something special, cudos to Pivot for going all the way, though I think they could come out with a "dumbed down" version that would be a better price point and easier to sell:

Alumimnum wheelset
GX Drivetrain
Aluminum bars

These changes ^ would save 2k alone.

The only quirky thing I'd change is the drive system shifter, it's way to big and obnoxious. I'll probably move it in board and change the dropper lever to a side mount paddle. I'd prefer a little toggle or up/down button. On the Levo the drive shifter is on the frame.

Just finished building a few miles of trail around my house, so we'll get in a little weekday riding, then off to the big trails this weekend!

It was a hard sell, even at 8k that is the most I've ever spent on a bike, so I'll have to do some per diem work to pay it off, but it's such a nice bike, easilly a couple steps up from my wife's current bike.

There was a guy at the shop buying a Cannondale ebike for ~4k, he asked me if it was worth twice the price of the Cannondale. I told him "absolutely".

As a mountain biker, the Shuttle is real close to what I'd expect from a performance mountain bike with epower. I wouldn't ride it as a daily driver YET, but I could see using it as a bike for rest days and for sure a very nice bike for my wife who is a capable rider but just isn't fit.



Gutch said:


> Congrats! I'd still take my custom Focus over the shuttle.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I didn’t know I made every thread about me? Hmm. Anyrate, try the shimano E6000 shifter, it’s the only one “I’ve” found that works with the likes of a wolf tooth remote. 

Get the pledge out to dust off your Mtb every now and then! The Pivot is a nice bike and the DW link suspension is really good. I had it on a 429 Trail. Can you run it in 29er form?
Btw, I have 8k in mine also.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

This works real nice.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Shuttles are sweet bikes! I'd be curious what you thought of it in 29er mode. 

I considered getting one but wanted a 29er ready out of the box. Loving my Commencal but would love the weight of the Shuttle.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It’ll run 29, but it’s s super boost hub, so I’m not sure I’ll build a custom wheel just to try it out, maybe down the road if I get a super boost bike.

First mod is moving the drive shifter and changing the dropper lever to a paddle. Next I’m going to reduce the chainring to a 30t and get some 165mm cranks.

So Gutch, it looks like you moved it to the right side... did you chang the paddles?

The Shuttle also gets some color, purple pedals, grips, and valve caps. My wife likes it purple.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

1. You say you're an endurance athlete. So just curious, what's your draw to the ebike?
2. What's the weight like on the Shuttle? How is it to load on a rack? (assuming you'd use a hitch mount and not a roof rack)
3. What does the battery do for you? As in, what kind of ride (big climbs to big DH, xc, meandering, etc) is typical and how long can you go for?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> It'll run 29, but it's s super boost hub, so I'm not sure I'll build a custom wheel just to try it out, maybe down the road if I get a super boost bike.
> 
> First mod is moving the drive shifter and changing the dropper lever to a paddle. Next I'm going to reduce the chainring to a 30t and get some 165mm cranks.
> 
> ...


Yes, dropped the paddle shifter and replaced it with the E6000. Also added 165mm cranks, 4 piston brakes and 203 rotors. Good upgrades.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Shuttle is for my wife, it replaces her Levo FSR.

The draw for me is having my wife ride with me, she's not that fit, so she needs an ebike to stay up. My wife is a decent mountain biker, she can handle moderate terrain up and down, so having her on the best handling mountain bike will only improve the ride for her.

The only reason I'd ride the Shuttle is do some crazy dirt road climbs that would be a ton of hike a bike. Will I actually ride it, probably not, I have only ridden the Levo a couple times in two years, once to run a "shuttle".

The Shuttle is ~45#, so ten pounds lighter than the Levo, and 13# heavier than my non ebike, so it's not that heavy. Lifting an ebike into our van or onto a hitch rack is not the problem, carrying an ebike on your shoulder as you climb a boulder pile or walking an ebike up a steep hill, those are problems. The Shuttle also has a walk mode, which is a nice feature.

In our rides with the Levo, my wife rarely uses more than 50% of the battery, longest rides or three to four hours, some multiple day rides with recharges when traveling. Battery life is never a problem.

I was an ultramarathoner (trail) and did a lot of bike touring, still do distance backpacking and fastpacking, backcountry ski touring. These days my focus is more vertical, 20-30 mile enduro styled rides, some bikepacking. Looking at picking up an XC bike for 12/24 hour races.



jm2e said:


> 1. You say you're an endurance athlete. So just curious, what's your draw to the ebike?
> 2. What's the weight like on the Shuttle? How is it to load on a rack? (assuming you'd use a hitch mount and not a roof rack)
> 3. What does the battery do for you? As in, what kind of ride (big climbs to big DH, xc, meandering, etc) is typical and how long can you go for?


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> The Shuttle is for my wife, it replaces her Levo FSR.
> 
> The draw for me is having my wife ride with me, she's not that fit, so she needs an ebike to stay up. My wife is a decent mountain biker, she can handle moderate terrain up and down, so having her on the best handling mountain bike will only improve the ride for her.
> 
> ...


Whoa, her Levo weighs 55#, that is just nuts. My Levo ready to ride with pedals, water bottle cage, and top tube pack weighs 46# (and yes I actually weighed this on a Park scale several times).

She will love the "walk" button. Comes in handy over the boulders and such. I can see how this could be a deal breaker for a woman. I have used mine a lot and really like it (see photo)

Congrats on getting her a really nice bike. Have fun out there together. It is really nice to enjoy the adventure with your best friend! And be sure to post some ride reports.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

I picked up a store demo Pivot Shuttle v1 with 90 miles on it for $6750. I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

You guys must have a lot of spare cash. I wanted an e-bike bad but there was no way I was paying half the cost of a new BMW 1200GS for a bicycle. If you have mechanical skills and are willing to order "stuff" directly from across the pond you can easily build up a super competitive e-bike at a fraction of the cost.

My $3500, 46lb homegrown, the most fun bicycle I have ever owned and better than a bunch of dirt bikes 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

Been riding the Shuttle for about 3 months now and it's amazing.


----------



## Motoride (Apr 7, 2019)

I went on a pivot shuttle demo ride and it was awesomeness, Super plush ride with the DW link and quick handling. The special deal $8500 with zero interest for 12 months made it an easy must have decision. All of components are top of the line. Amazing bike. It’s also a super sexy black stealth.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

shreddr said:


> You guys must have a lot of spare cash. I wanted an e-bike bad but there was no way I was paying half the cost of a new BMW 1200GS for a bicycle. If you have mechanical skills and are willing to order "stuff" directly from across the pond you can easily build up a super competitive e-bike at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> My $3500, 46lb homegrown, the most fun bicycle I have ever owned and better than a bunch of dirt bikes
> 
> ...


What frame is that?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Light Carbon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bencab (Sep 20, 2012)

Just bought a slightly used 2018 Pivot Shuttle (80 miles on its odometer) for $4,500. First ride last Saturday around my neighborhood (with some steep climbs) for 14 miles and the e-assist was amazing. Second ride was yesterday, and since I was new to ebike, I was not able to manage the range properly. I run out of battery after 13 miles; good thing it was 4 miles of down and another 2 miles of easy riding. Loving this bike.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bencab said:


> Second ride was yesterday, and since I was new to ebike, I was not able to manage the range properly. I run out of battery after 13 miles; good thing it was 4 miles of down and another 2 miles of easy riding. Loving this bike.


How did it pedal with a dead battery?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

bencab said:


> Just bought a slightly used 2018 Pivot Shuttle (80 miles on its odometer) for $4,500. First ride last Saturday around my neighborhood (with some steep climbs) for 14 miles and the e-assist was amazing. Second ride was yesterday, and since I was new to ebike, I was not able to manage the range properly. I run out of battery after 13 miles; good thing it was 4 miles of down and another 2 miles of easy riding. Loving this bike.


You are going to have to dial back on the power if you want more range. Boost is only for occasional short, really steep sections where you need ..yes...a boost. The rest of the time you should be in Eco or Trail. You can customize Eco to be kind of in between the default Eco and Trail to give you a little more power in Eco to keep you from using Trail so much.


----------



## bencab (Sep 20, 2012)

vikb said:


> How did it pedal with a dead battery?


Better than expected as I thought there will be some resistance cause by motor but nope just the extra weight.


----------



## bencab (Sep 20, 2012)

honkinunit said:


> You are going to have to dial back on the power if you want more range. Boost is only for occasional short, really steep sections where you need ..yes...a boost. The rest of the time you should be in Eco or Trail. You can customize Eco to be kind of in between the default Eco and Trail to give you a little more power in Eco to keep you from using Trail so much.


Thank you! I will download the app and customize the settings.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

bencab said:


> Just bought a slightly used 2018 Pivot Shuttle (80 miles on its odometer)


Wow. That is sad. I have that many miles on my 2020 Turbo Levo already.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks a fair price, but 13 miles on a full charge, that's not so good.

We're you riding up hill in max power the whole time?



bencab said:


> Just bought a slightly used 2018 Pivot Shuttle (80 miles on its odometer) for $4,500. First ride last Saturday around my neighborhood (with some steep climbs) for 14 miles and the e-assist was amazing. Second ride was yesterday, and since I was new to ebike, I was not able to manage the range properly. I run out of battery after 13 miles; good thing it was 4 miles of down and another 2 miles of easy riding. Loving this bike.


----------



## bencab (Sep 20, 2012)

I got 27 miles on my first two rides. I tweaked the e-assist and I rode 30 miles with two more bars left on the battery - mostly eco mode.


----------

